# -

## Snaky

1,        389 (     30.12.99 107).    ,  ,    2007      ,    ??
       .       (  ,         ). 
        ???

----------

1  2005          29.09.2004 N 87.

----------


## Snaky

...    ???

----------

> ...


    : ,      1, 3, 5, 25 ?           ,  ,  .   ?
 :yes:

----------


## Andyko

> ?


,     ,       ?

----------

10  2006 . N 25

   0504403  
   ,  ,  ,   
 :yes:

----------


## Andyko

-->  --->

----------



----------


## desna

0504403      (, ),      2   -  0504401.

----------


## Snaky

0504403 ( 389) ...
 ..   ..   ....
  -53  389    ,  389   ... -53   ...

      ...     389   0504403...      ...

   .. ..   .    ...    ...        ...   ??     ????       ...    ....     (   )           ,         ...

----------


## desna

25,   -

"- 
(  0504401)	
       ,          ,        .  ,                  ,            .


(  0504403)
   ,      ,            , ..   .          -   .
     ,   - ."

----------


## Snaky

...
         ...       "    "

       ...    ,

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## Snaky

....      !!!!        ....  ... ....
            (  )         ....

           :"     ,     -   -  -  .."

----------


## BorisG

> ?


  :Wink: 
  ,     ,    ...

----------


## BorisG

> ....


  :Wow:     ... 


> 389 (     30.12.99 107).


       ?  :Wink:

----------


## Plesen~

*Andyko*     -    ...   :Embarrassment:   ,   ,   :Smilie: ) 
    ,      ..  :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko

> 30.12.99 107)


    ?


> (  )


        ?   ,     .

----------


## Plesen~

> ,     ,    ...


,    :Smilie: )   ? :Smilie:

----------


## desna

> 1,        389 (     30.12.99 107).


  30  1999 . N 107         

Snaky,   ,   - -49,     :Smilie:

----------


## Plesen~

Andyko,    - ,  ()..   ( Snaky)  ,   107,        :Smilie:    ,..))        -    :Smilie: )

----------


## Plesen~

,   ,    :Smilie: )

----------


## Andyko

,  ...  :Smilie: 
,  ,      ?

----------


## desna

:Smilie:

----------


## Snaky

??
    ...   2000  ....   1    (   !!!!!)     ...    -53... 
   ...        .....
        ,     2007:"  ,    !"

----------


## Snaky

-49    .....
-53 ..      

Andyko     ....           ( )

----------


## Snaky

> Andyko,    - ,  ()..   ( Snaky)  ,   107,          ,..))        -   )



        ))))))

----------


## desna

--  ...
 :Smilie:

----------


## Snaky

..    )))))))))    ))))) 
       ....

----------


## Plesen~

> ,  ... 
> ,  ,      ?


  :Smilie: )     ,         -    -   ..  ()     .,          . 
         -. 
               .       .
   .. :Smilie:       6 . (     ),     .. .     ...

----------

,   -53    ?

----------


## Snaky

** ,     ..

----------

,

----------

6%     ?

----------

